# newbie - sepex ?



## greif (Jun 26, 2010)

hi

what is the difference between sepex and series wound? did a search but could not find explaination in common terms

thanks
gary


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

greif said:


> what is the difference between sepex and series wound? did a search but could not find explaination in common terms


The series motor has the field connected in series with armature so the field always has the same current as the armature. The series motor field coils have relatively few turns of large wire, often rectangular cross section copper ribbon.

The SepEx motor typically has field coils of many more turns and smaller wire size. The SepEx motor fields are powered by a separate power supply and decoupled from the armature current. This gives a degree of freedom to the field excitation which can be used for control, contactorless reversing and regeneration which is impractical with series motors due to the large field current. SepEx motors run with much less field current than armature current.

Hope you followed that 

major


----------



## greif (Jun 26, 2010)

thank you
gary


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Sepex = "separately excited," meaning the field is controlled independently from the armature (as major described).

BTW I have a sepex motor in my EV, it works great, but there were no high power controllers so I made my own. Kelly sells a high power sepex controller now, but I have not heard any reports on it.


----------



## greif (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks everyone

I am thinking of putting one in my john deere gator which has a 10 hp gas motor now.

http://www.evdrives.com/kits_conversion.html

I am think of using Kit # 01C - 24 to 48 Volt System SepEx w/ Regen

what are peoples thoughts on this/ Gator wieghts about 900lbs now so minus motor, gas tank, plus elect motor batteries guess would go about 1100 pounds.

I also carry loads in in up to 1000lb and plow snow in the winter.

or should I go with one of the PM motors? 

anyone know what factory UTV's use for motors?

thanks
gary


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

greif said:


> or should I go with one of the PM motors?


What are you, crazy 

O.K. So I do not hold PM motors in high regard. But if you expect to load this buggy down and work it, use a wound field motor. PM motors bite except for wimpy applications 

Regards,

major


----------



## greif (Jun 26, 2010)

major said:


> What are you, crazy
> 
> 
> well yes I am.... but that is a diferent subject,
> ...


----------



## greif (Jun 26, 2010)

major said:


> What are you, crazy
> 
> O.K. So I do not hold PM motors in high regard. But if you expect to load this buggy down and work it, use a wound field motor. PM motors bite except for wimpy applications
> 
> ...


why are PM motors no good? other places I read where people use them. Just looking for knowledge
thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

greif said:


> why are PM motors no good? other places I read where people use them. Just looking for knowledge
> thanks


PM motors are very good at what they do but in applications like vehicle traction drives where overloads are commonplace, they prove far less durable than wound field motors.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

greif said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> I am thinking of putting one in my john deere gator which has a 10 hp gas motor now.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Based on what I have in my Gizmo I think that Kit # 01C would be undersized for your application, especially with the loads and things you are going to be using it for. When I had 6V flooded batteries my Gizmo weighed 993lbs, empty.

Kit 5C is closer to what is in my Gizmo. The motor in mine is a ES10C which I think was specifically made for the Gizmos. I assume the ES10E is the same motor with some minor thing like shaft size or mounting holes being different. I have a Sevcon PP745 controller which is a 500A controller. That matches with the controller in the 6C kit but it was turned down to 400A so the output was only slightly more than the controller in the 5C kit. I'd recommend either the 5C or 6C kit for longer life and more satisfactory results.


----------



## greif (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks
Gary


----------

